# Colorful tropical spiders



## orionmystery

A raft spider / fishing spider (Dolomedes sp.) with big lunch - a Neurothemis ramburii dragonfly




A male Viciria sp. jumping spider.




Common garden spider, Parawixia dehaani




Strikingly beautiful orb weaver guarding her egg sac. Too bad I didn't spend more time getting better shot of her.




Momma lichen huntsman with her spiderlings, believed to be 2nd instars.




Orb weaver guarding her egg sacs. Found a mantidfly on the same leaf, probably planning to parasitize the spider's eggs?




More tropical spiders: Up Close with Nature


----------



## Josh220

Very cool! Love the reflections on the eyes of #2 and the baby spiders. 

I didn't think huntsman spiders spun webs... Does that only apply when they hunt, where their burst-speed comes into play?


----------



## eldruida

Great images!!


----------



## orionmystery

eldruida said:


> Great images!!



Thanks, eldruida.



Josh220 said:


> Very cool! Love the reflections on the eyes of #2 and the baby spiders.
> 
> I didn't think huntsman spiders spun webs... Does that only apply when they hunt, where their burst-speed comes into play?



Thanks, Josh.

The web the momma huntsman was on was actually the egg sac, on a vertical tree trunk. I saw spiderlings in it. I was told that the spiderlings would only come out after their first molts. Also saw spiderlings of two different sizes.


----------



## Infinite_Day

Very nice shots! I need to get a good macro flash before this spring/summer. We have a common species of fishing spider here that is brown. People don't believe me when I tell them it's the only truly aggressive spider we have that will actually try to attack you if you provoke it. I've watched that behavior and it's pretty cool. Those things have some vicious fangs for their size....


----------



## jriepe

Kurt, these are all very interesting but my favorite is #1.  There are so, so many different species of spiders.  I got a shot of a jumping spider once with white legs like your fishing spider.

Jerry


----------



## PrestonS

I really like #1, the colors of the spider and its lunch are perfect together.


----------



## orionmystery

PrestonS said:


> I really like #1, the colors of the spider and its lunch are perfect together.


 


jriepe said:


> Kurt, these are all very interesting but my favorite is #1.  There are so, so many different species of spiders.  I got a shot of a jumping spider once with white legs like your fishing spider.
> 
> Jerry


 


Infinite_Day said:


> Very nice shots! I need to get a good macro flash before this spring/summer. We have a common species of fishing spider here that is brown. People don't believe me when I tell them it's the only truly aggressive spider we have that will actually try to attack you if you provoke it. I've watched that behavior and it's pretty cool. Those things have some vicious fangs for their size....



Thanks for looking and commenting, Jerry, Preston, Infinite_Day.

Infinite_Day - yes, those fishing spider/raft spiders are quite aggressive and will try to attack like you said


----------



## carlos58

great set


----------



## xyphoto

Wonderful shots. I like them all especially #1 and #3. Now I have to think twice before I go to Malaysia. I am not really a fan of spiders.


----------



## Dracaena

Beatiful spider and prey in the first picture. What a diversity of spiders you have there! Nice work.


----------



## Thunder_o_b

An outstanding series of shots, well done.


----------



## orionmystery

carlos58 said:


> great set


 


amandarine said:


> Amazing! So clear and the colours are gorgeous. As much as looking at these spiders made my skin crawl, I couldn't stop.


 


xyphoto said:


> Wonderful shots. I like them all especially #1 and #3. Now I have to think twice before I go to Malaysia. I am not really a fan of spiders.


 


Dracaena said:


> Beatiful spider and prey in the first picture. What a diversity of spiders you have there! Nice work.


 


Thunder_o_b said:


> An outstanding series of shots, well done.



Thanks for looking and commenting, Carlo, amandarine, xyphoto, Dracaena, Thunder_o_b.


----------



## mishele

I don't open any of your threads at night before I go to bed!! lol I get all itchy....=) 
I really enjoyed the 2nd one. 
The momma and her babies is pretty awesome too!!
Keep shooting!!


----------



## Aloicious

These are GREAT! I love the eyes in #2.


----------



## orionmystery

mishele said:


> I don't open any of your threads at night before I go to bed!! lol I get all itchy....=)
> I really enjoyed the 2nd one.
> The momma and her babies is pretty awesome too!!
> Keep shooting!!



Thanks Mishele ....spiders are cool and cute 



Aloicious said:


> These are GREAT! I love the eyes in #2.



Thanks, Aloicious.


----------

